# Rereading a Kindle book, how?



## Leslie

I got through some Kindle books and want to reread them. When I click on the book, it comes up at 99% read. Is there any way to get back to the beginning aside from clicking on the previous page button a couple hundred times?


----------



## nwink

From memory, I think you can go to Menu and then Search...and then maybe from there, you can select to go to the Beginning.


----------



## Covenant Joel

Click the Menu Button, hit the arrow key to go down to "Go to..." then click on Table of Contents or introduction, etc.


----------



## baron

Press the Menu button, than Go to (press square pad that has the directional arrows, under the Menu button right side.) and that will take you to tables of contents , cover , beginning , end, location then press cover or table of contents. By pressing square button under the Menu button.

Hope I did not confuse you.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Covenant Joel said:


> Click the Menu Button, hit the arrow key to go down to "Go to..." then click on Table of Contents or introduction, etc.



This is how I do it.


----------



## Scottish Lass

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> Covenant Joel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click the Menu Button, hit the arrow key to go down to "Go to..." then click on Table of Contents or introduction, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I do it.
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## SolaSaint

I just bought my wife a Kindle Touch for Christmas and I'm going to get the Kindle Fire, will I be pleased in your opinion?


----------



## Leslie

I turned the thing on, went to home, selected the book that I want to reread, then clicked menu. What came up was a panel: Turn Wireless Off, Shop in Kindle Store, View Archived Items, Search, Create New Collection, Sync & Check for Items, View Downloading Items, Settings, and Experimentsl. There is nothing like "Go to". Sorry I'm so dense. Can someone clue me in?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe

Which Kindle so you have?


----------



## Leslie

On the front it says AmazonKindle. On the back it says D00901 as the model number. I bought it last spring, just to load historical novels on it, for relaxation reading. It's small, 7.5 x 4.7 inches. Does this help?


----------



## VictorBravo

Leslie said:


> I turned the thing on, went to home, selected the book that I want to reread, then clicked menu. What came up was a panel: Turn Wireless Off, Shop in Kindle Store, View Archived Items, Search, Create New Collection, Sync & Check for Items, View Downloading Items, Settings, and Experimentsl. There is nothing like "Go to". Sorry I'm so dense. Can someone clue me in?



When you select the book, do you actually open it? The book should be open for the menu options to show "go to". The menu options you are listing come up on my kindle only when I'm on the main page (where you end up if you hit "home").


----------



## SRoper

VictorBravo said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the thing on, went to home, selected the book that I want to reread, then clicked menu. What came up was a panel: Turn Wireless Off, Shop in Kindle Store, View Archived Items, Search, Create New Collection, Sync & Check for Items, View Downloading Items, Settings, and Experimentsl. There is nothing like "Go to". Sorry I'm so dense. Can someone clue me in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you select the book, do you actually open it? The book should be open for the menu options to show "go to". The menu options you are listing come up on my kindle only when I'm on the main page (where you end up if you hit "home").
Click to expand...


Yeah, it sounds like you're in the home menu. You have to have the book open already.


----------



## Leslie

Aha! That's the problem! Thanks. I did it and it worked!


----------

